# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Nan giải BOB codientuviet.com

## vufree

Mình có mua 2 BOB 4 kênh của codientuviet.com cách nay khá lâu. lúc mua tét tại nhà Người bán bằng PC thì chân 17 điều khiển PWM cho spindle chay tốt. Nhưng khi đem về nhà gắn vào laptop thì tit kênh PWM không có áp ra và led báo cũng không sáng, chuyển jump qua chế độ relay thì relay nhảy tốt. Về nguyên tắc thì Mình phải hoi codientuviet. Hỏi rồi nhưng chán lắm nên không muốn hỏi thêm. Bác ấy phán laptop hư kếnh 17 (sao relay spindle nhảy). Mình thay 4 cái laptop vẫn tình trạng đó. Đau đầu thật. 2 cái BOB 4 kênh hết 1t6 hông lẽ vứt Ta.
    Thật không thể hiểu nổi tại sao PC thì chạy tốt laptop thì không chạy PWM chỉ chạy chế độ relay.
              Cám ơn Các Bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Cho thêm thông tin về cái BOB đê.
Mà 2x thôi mà hết chai sáu thì chát quá thế. Với tầm đó mình mua được 2 cái bob dual port, có nguồn riêng luôn.

----------


## Ga con

Cụ check điện áp tín hiệu của cổng lpt xem bao nhiêu V.
Ngày xưa e thiết kế cũng bị lỗi, tín hiệu đệm qua trans PNP thiết kế cho 5V, gắn vào 3.3V nó luôn activated.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái khó ở chổ, bác ấy nói ralay spindle vẫn nhãy. Nên cần thêm thông tin về cái BOB. Vì thường....
- Relay active cho spindle thường dùng 1 pinout.
- PWM thường dùng 1 pinout.
2 chức năng này được tách rời với chức năng ralay dùng để cho input RUN (FW) cho VFD và 0-10V cho AI.

Bác chủ bảo có thể chuyển (jump) pin 17 từ PWM qua relay và có tác dụng. Chính vì vậy mới khó lý giải.
Ngoài ra các setting, config trong Mach3 cũng có liên quan. Nếu PWM mà sai trạng thái active nó cũng có ảnh hưởng. Chưa nói set PWM để test mà parram S vẫn là 0 thì nó đâu có out ra.

Bác chủ có quay lại chủ đề thì cập nhật thêm cho tí thông tin nhé. Kinh nghiệm khi config với Mach3 mặc định (cài xong, chưa congfig gì hết) thường qua mấy bước.
- Cài đặt Unit theo hệ met (mặc định là inch).
- Kiểm tra cài đặt Port. Nếu active Ok, thì thương thường ở TAB Diangotics chổ mấy cái đèn nhỏ nhỏ phải có vài cái xanh xanh. Nếu không nhận Port thì thường nó đen thui hết. Nếu không nhận thì check lại các driver.
- Config cho Spindle thì có mấy mục cần lưu ý
- Motor output, mục Spindle phía dưới cùng.
- Spindle Setup, check Use Spindle Motor Output & PWM control.
- Spindle pulley set pulley mặc định thành 24000Xong thì tới khâu kiểm tra.
- Qua TAB MDI, gỏ S10000 enter.
- Bấm F5 để bật tắt Spindle.

----------

vusvus

----------


## Mạch Việt

@vufree, bạn cho cái ảnh lên xem.
nhưng theo mình có lẽ config Mach3 đang bị nhầm ở đâu đó.

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Các Bác rất nhiệt tình quan tâm.
hình tổng thể EM nó đây

Góc cuối bên phải hình có domino 3 chân, chân giữa PWM 10V, trái 0V, phải 12V. Trước đó là con tạo xung PWM, trước đó nữa là con opto lấy tín hiệu  chân 17 LPT để đóng mở opto.

HÌnh thứ hai tên cái relay số 2 có cái jump 3 chân để chuyển chế độ kích relay hoặc PWM. chân giữa là chân 17 . Nếu jump qua chế độ relay thì relay nhảy tốt và đóng ngắt theo PWM đàng hoàng. Nghĩa là M03S500 và M03S1000 sẽ nghe rõ ràng relay nhịp khác nhau và led báo cũng sáng khác nhau.
nhưng jump qua chân PWM thì tịt ngòi, led báo không sáng chút nào luôn.

Mình câu dây từ chân số 14 qua opto tạo PWM thì tín hiệu PWM rất tốt. nghĩa là khối tạo PWM không hư. Có một chi tiết Mình để ý chỗ này là Chân 14 đã qua IC đệm còn chân 17 thì trực tiếp từ LPT không qua IC đệm.

Hình cuối cùng là mặt sau của boad thấy rõ chân giữa của jump 3 chân lấy tín hiệu từ chân 17 trực tiếp từ LPT

----------

Trần Anh

----------


## CKD

Nếu jump qua relay mà relay gỏ theo PWM được thì chứng tỏ tần số PWM thấp. Ban nâng tần số lên vài trăm hz xem sao.

----------


## Trần Anh

hehe, e có mua 2 cái mà giờ e vứt rồi bác ah. xài không ổn chút nào. chuyễn qua bob chịna thì ngon dễ xài hơn nửa

----------


## vufree

Mình tăng lên 1000 cũng không nhúc nhích gì hết. Vấn đề là nếu câu chân 14 vào thì xung ra ào ào. Chân 14 đã qua IC đệm với nguồn ngoài 5V.
từ khi lên forum Mình được giải ngu rồi... hehhhe... chân ướt chân ráo lên mạng thấy mấy cái clip hướng dẫn mach3 ầm ầm tưởng gặp cao thù Ai ngờ độc thủ.,, Mình còn bị thuốc cục nguồn 5V 1A Ổmn giá 300 nghìn nữa. hic...

----------


## titanhnc

đề nghị bác chụp hình các cài đặt trong mach3 cho ae xem qua để cùng tìm hướng giải quyết

----------


## Trần Anh

tín hiệu trục x íu xìu như bánh bao chìu sao chạy

----------


## Duccdt06

Mình cũng đang sử dụng cái boar này, hồi mới tập tành , xem trên youtobe,cũng ráng khăn gói lên thành phố tìm đến tận nhà bác chủ mua cái boar 800k , về đến giờ vẫn sử dụng tốt, có điều mò hơi lâu,đổi mấy con pc thì con sờ pín mới chạy. Hồi mình chụp hình config up lên. Mình config chạy hồi giờ ko thấy vấn đề gì

----------


## vufree

Vấn đề là Nó chỉ chạy với PC thôi Bạn ah. Laptop thua toàn tập. Mình thay tổng cộng 5 cái laptop. Bác Chủ thì phán là laptop hư. Cám ơn Bác

----------


## vufree

Mình nghĩ Cụ Gacon đã bắt đúng bệnh. Mình check điện áp chân 17 LPT lúc hở mạch không jump vào opto là khoảng 4 volt, khi jump vào opto là tuột luốt áp về bằng 0 luôn. nên không có áp để kích opto tạo xung. Mình nghĩ khá nguy hiểm dễ chết cổng LPT như chơi. Còn việc jump qua relay vẫn nhảy thì Mình quan sat thấy thế này. khi jump chân 17 qua relay thì chân 17 không qua trực tiếp relay mà qua IC đệm rồi mới qua relay nên đủ áp để kích relay. Còn khi jump qua chân tạo xung PWm thì chân 17 qua trực tiếp opto mà không qua IC đệm nên tuột áp. Thật đau đầu cho thiết kế tè le vậy mà cũng bán 800 ngàn được, rồi khi có sự cố thì không support mà trốn tránh trách nhiệm. sao chân 17 không qua IC đệm để kích ap rồi mới qua tạo xung nhỉ?
  Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## cuong

không rành về điện tử cũng như cnc ,nên có ngu ý:  cơ mà sao bác không cho nó vào máy PC bàn nào có bộ nguồn ổn định chút hoặc cấp nguồn riêng cho BOB, ....

----------

vufree

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Mình nghĩ Cụ Gacon đã bắt đúng bệnh. Mình check điện áp chân 17 LPT lúc hở mạch không jump vào opto là khoảng 4 volt, khi jump vào opto là tuột luốt áp về bằng 0 luôn. nên không có áp để kích opto tạo xung. Mình nghĩ khá nguy hiểm dễ chết cổng LPT như chơi. Còn việc jump qua relay vẫn nhảy thì Mình quan sat thấy thế này. khi jump chân 17 qua relay thì chân 17 không qua trực tiếp relay mà qua IC đệm rồi mới qua relay nên đủ áp để kích relay. Còn khi jump qua chân tạo xung PWm thì chân 17 qua trực tiếp opto mà không qua IC đệm nên tuột áp. Thật đau đầu cho thiết kế tè le vậy mà cũng bán 800 ngàn được, rồi khi có sự cố thì không support mà trốn tránh trách nhiệm. sao chân 17 không qua IC đệm để kích ap rồi mới qua tạo xung nhỉ?
>   Thanks


Bác gặp phải bên cung cấp sản phẩm chưa tốt + giá cao này thì hơi đen cho bác nhưng em nghĩ có thể khắc phục được bằng cách lấy 1 con điện trở 10k chẳng hạn, 1 chân điện trở hàn vào chân 17 cấp xung pwm đó, còn 1 chân kia của trở thì nối lên 5V thử xem, e ko có bản thiết kế hay mạch thật nên chỉ đưa được cách xử lý tạm thời thế thôi.
Bác làm thử xem, không vứt 1 củ 6 đi thì phí.

----------

vufree

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác gặp phải bên cung cấp sản phẩm chưa tốt + giá cao này thì hơi đen cho bác nhưng em nghĩ có thể khắc phục được bằng cách lấy 1 con điện trở 10k chẳng hạn, 1 chân điện trở hàn vào chân 17 cấp xung pwm đó, còn 1 chân kia của trở thì nối lên 5V thử xem, e ko có bản thiết kế hay mạch thật nên chỉ đưa được cách xử lý tạm thời thế thôi.
> Bác làm thử xem, không vứt 1 củ 6 đi thì phí.


@ Bác Mạch Việt, hay là bác lập một cái thớt giới thiệu chi tiết mạch bob bên bác cung cấp đi. Một cao nhân nói với em là mạch của bác chạy tốt, nhiều ưu điểm nhưng mà phải mò mới ra, các cụ kỹ thụt bên bác hướng dẫn qua điện thoại hơi khó hình dung. Bác làm vài cái ví dụ cụ thể để đám gà qué mù về điện như em có thể tiếp cận dễ dàng hơn thì hay quá ợ.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> @ Bác Mạch Việt, hay là bác lập một cái thớt giới thiệu chi tiết mạch bob bên bác cung cấp đi. Một cao nhân nói với em là mạch của bác chạy tốt, nhiều ưu điểm nhưng mà phải mò mới ra, các cụ kỹ thụt bên bác hướng dẫn qua điện thoại hơi khó hình dung. Bác làm vài cái ví dụ cụ thể để đám gà qué mù về điện như em có thể tiếp cận dễ dàng hơn thì hay quá ợ.


Hix, bác Tuấn nói thế em ngại quá, em nào dám vì bên em toàn người trẻ mới vào làm cnc, so với mấy bác trên diễn đàn thì chắc chưa thấm vào đâu. Em sẽ tiếp thu ý kiến của bác sẽ làm 1 bản giới thiệu chi tiết về bob V2.3.1 bằng cả văn bản và video giúp người dùng dễ hình dung nhất ợ.
Thanks bác đã góp ý  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## secondhand

> Bác gặp phải bên cung cấp sản phẩm chưa tốt + giá cao này thì hơi đen cho bác nhưng em nghĩ có thể khắc phục được bằng cách lấy 1 con điện trở 10k chẳng hạn, 1 chân điện trở hàn vào chân 17 cấp xung pwm đó, còn 1 chân kia của trở thì nối lên 5V thử xem, e ko có bản thiết kế hay mạch thật nên chỉ đưa được cách xử lý tạm thời thế thôi.
> Bác làm thử xem, không vứt 1 củ 6 đi thì phí.


Lúc chưa bán thì thằng nào nói cũng hay cũng giỏi, bán được rồi thì buôn tay. Cũng muốn ủng hộ hàng Việt lắm, nhưng gặp cái tên này đã khiến mình ko còn mặn mòi nữa  :Mad:

----------

vufree

----------


## ngaitran1990

> Cho thêm thông tin về cái BOB đê.
> Mà 2x thôi mà hết chai sáu thì chát quá thế. Với tầm đó mình mua được 2 cái bob dual port, có nguồn riêng luôn.


xin cao thủ giúp về board mach 3 bị cháy 
Có thể sửa được ko ạ
Thanks

----------

